# Tall Guys: We are the 1% LOL



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook...........


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet, to the 1% ers!! Lol


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the bit about his head being cut off from pictures........hehe, story of my life........


----------



## jagermeister1 (Sep 6, 2012)

one more benefit - girls love tall guys


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a deeply ingrained hatred of public transportation as a result of being tall (and public transportation being designed to cram as many of the 99%ers into as small a space as possible).


----------



## BigGreg (Apr 28, 2009)

Plus, wait 2 hours at disneyland to ride space mountain to find you don't fit.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

BigGreg said:


> Plus, wait 2 hours at disneyland to ride space mountain to find you don't fit.


Make sure they don't put you in the front seat on that one. There is way less leg room.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

BigGreg said:


> Plus, wait 2 hours at disneyland to ride space mountain to find you don't fit.


The worst for me was a coaster at Astroworld in Houston.... the harness (metal bars over the shoulders) wouldn't close and the ******* of a ride attendant assumes it must be because I also have a belly, so he proceeded to use his foot to push the bars as hard as he could actually getting me to yell at him in pain because he was crushing my shoulders.

Yeah... being tall isn't always fun. Not too many sports cars friendly for tall people.....


----------



## TreFree (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, being tall you have to embrace your size! Think of it this way, would you rather be in the 1% of tall people or the 1% of small people???


----------



## Sasquatch01 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have found that I can no longer buy jeans in regular stores,I have to order them on-line. I have to drive larger vehicles. I avoid ceiling fans and duck through doorways. Shirts last a couple of times in the drier then they are too short to tuck in. Oh the JOYS of being 6'7". Yes it's nice at times like being easy to locate in a crowded room or being able to reach things on the top shelf but there are times life is a pain.


----------



## pugvinci (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm 6' 6" also and have to customize all my bikes to get them to sort of fit. My road bike is an updated
27" frame Schwinn, but it's harder with dirt bikes where I really should have a 25" frame and 23 or 24 
is max, In fact the double suspension bike I ride is only 21(biggest they had) and my Pugsley is 22
which comes out 23 1/2 " the way Surly measures them


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

*Lmao!*

That went back on FB


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a fun read! All true isn't it?

6'5" just so you know....

Drew


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

nemebean said:


> Make sure they don't put you in the front seat on that one. There is way less leg room.


Sure, now ya tell me!! Only 15 years too late!
That was one of the worst bruises I've ever had, my shin was toast!
I'm a coaster nut and that was the first time I'd wished the ride was shorter!


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Pro:
- Women like height
- Men respect height
- Good view at concerts
- Top shelves actually usable

Con:
- Entire built environment is too small
- Clothes don't fit
- People make assumptions about you
- Old age won't be much fun

It's a bit bratty to complain about being tall, but when people say, "oh, it must be so nice!", I sometimes fantasise about building a theme park of normal stuff that's a third smaller than usual, so everyone else can feel tall for a day.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

SasquatchSC said:


> Sure, now ya tell me!! Only 15 years too late!
> That was one of the worst bruises I've ever had, my shin was toast!
> I'm a coaster nut and that was the first time I'd wished the ride was shorter!


Heh, it took me years to figure out which seat to avoid. My parents love Disney and they let me tag along on the trip every year, so I've had plenty of the less pleasant rides on that one. It's kind of a bruising coaster anyway, but being tall in the front seat makes it much worse.



HelmutHerr said:


> I sometimes fantasise about building a theme park of normal stuff that's a third smaller than usual, so everyone else can feel tall for a day.


I love that idea! 

Maybe Disney could do it as a mirror to the Honey, I Shrunk the Kids area.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Pro: One time I bought a used demo bike in size XL. The shop said it had by far the lowest miles of any of their demo bikes, probably because only 1% of their customers rode the XL :thumbsup:

Con: The customers who did rent it all probably weighed over 200lbs.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Con:
- Entire built environment is too small

+1
Worst is kitchen counters and lawn equipment
Back ache..... 




"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Beds....


----------



## cjcameron11 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 6'11, learned to deal with it a long time ago, annnnnd i love it, wouldn't have done half the things in my life had it not been for my height. For me no cons, yet......


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> I'm 6'11, learned to deal with it a long time ago, annnnnd i love it, wouldn't have done half the things in my life had it not been for my height. For me no cons, yet......


Yeah, I love being tall!! and you're 4" taller than me............hey can you reach that for me?? hehe........ considering I've never really been short, I don't know any better anyways.......I went from normal height to 6'1" in 5th grade (oh how terrible the growing pains were that summer) ....... and have been taller than most ever since.................and the weather up here is GREAT!!


----------



## Lkaemingk (Nov 8, 2012)

I hit my head on everything. Especially chandeliers.


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

This is one of my favorite commercials. Sorry for the crappy quality, only version I could find (after the first few seconds of Maxwell House)

Moores Big and Tall Commercial - Complete - YouTube


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

My son is 6' 9". I'm 5'11" and female..even I get comments from time to time. 

Why does everyone think they need to say "you're tall!". Do you think he wasn't aware of that before you pointed it out?

"Do you play basketball?". Yes, we do. 

For me, the Jolly Green Giant comment is unwelcome. Not sure how I am supposed to react. I look like an ugly green cartoon man dressed in rags? Is that supposed to be funny? Or are you insulting me?

For me, one of the most memorable moments in my life was getting on an elevator with a college women's Division 1 basketball team. I felt like I had finally found my people.


----------



## trek1969 (Sep 27, 2010)

I applaud all the above. 6'7" and I know what you all are going through.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

PixieChik said:


> Why does everyone think they need to say "you're tall!". Do you think he wasn't aware of that before you pointed it out?
> 
> "Do you play basketball?".


You don't hear people saying, "Wow you're so short! Are you a horse jockey?"


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

rossluzz said:


> You don't hear people saying, "Wow you're so short! Are you a horse jockey?"


I saw a Tall guy wearing a shirt that said "No I don't play basketball, do you play table tennis"


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I laughed like Hell because I got the "Boy you're tall!" when I walked in the Bike shop to buy my current bike.

My Dad was 5'10 and my Mom is 5' even. People look at my three 5' 10' brothers and ask me where I got my height. I always say "Our mailman was tall."


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

6'8" here, but you know it comes down to attitude.
If someone acknowledges your height, you can take it as a positive or negative......it's all in your head

Back to sports....for me in windsurfing (25+ years), height was always a non-factor. Now in mountain biking it's a little different ....not as many "cool" XXL bikes to choose from. That said, I absolutely love my Carbon Superfly and really am comfortable (and competitive) on it


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Surfdog93 said:


> ....not as many "cool" XXL bikes to choose from.


Santa Cruz has a XXL carbon Tallboy frame for sale right now at $1500, tempting but not sure if it would be a bit too big for me at 6'4".


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

rossluzz said:


> You don't hear people saying, "Wow you're so short! Are you a horse jockey?"


Exactly. I do agree with Surfdog, attitude matters. We embrace our tall-ness. Someone asked me why I was wearing high heels today.."aren't you tall enough?". I just shot her my million dollar smile and said "I cant hide it, I might as well run with it!". It took me a lot of years to come to that place.

I notice that my son gets a lot of female attention, based at least in part on his height. Girls love to snuggle him.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I just tell everyone I'm 5 - 19. You'd be surprised how many people don't get it for a while.

And a con: can't hear squat talking to friends in a bar because my ears are higher than their heads, so my ears usually have unobstructed sound waves hitting them from the loudspeakers.


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

PixieChik said:


> Why does everyone think they need to say "you're tall!". Do you think he wasn't aware of that before you pointed it out?





rossluzz said:


> You don't hear people saying, "Wow you're so short! Are you a horse jockey?"


As far as comments go, tall is to short as beautiful is to ugly.

People tell someone they are beautiful but don't tell someone else they are ugly.

Being tall is considered a positive attribute. I've never been uncomfortable being told I'm tall or a Jolly Green. I laugh and appreciate the awe of the Lilliputians.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

fishrising said:


> I just tell everyone I'm 5 - 19. You'd be surprised how many people don't get it for a while.


I might have to try that one sometime. 



> And a con: can't hear squat talking to friends in a bar because my ears are higher than their heads, so my ears usually have unobstructed sound waves hitting them from the loudspeakers.


I wonder if that's why I don't like loud bars. It would explain a lot.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

nemebean said:


> I might have to try that one sometime.


Usually goes like this:

RANDOM PERSON: Wow, you are really tall.

ME: Not really, I'm only 5 -19.

RANDOM PERSON: <<silent awkwardness>>

ME: Well, have a nice day.


----------



## benevis66 (Jul 13, 2011)

That Moore's ad was too true

Life must be so much easier in the States though.I can't get shoes (sz 17) or clothes or a bike either here in Greece...although, apart from coming within an inch of my life due to a bus mirror nearly knocking my head off and not being able to fit into a bumper car anymore, i love being big...6'7 255...as mentioned before i love this forum!

Also if all the 1%ers of the world got together they would easily kick all the 99%ers [email protected]*
Ben.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Lkaemingk said:


> I hit my head on everything. Especially chandeliers.


6' 7" I feel your pain.

Or at least I used to, before I lost all the feeling in the top of my head 

Door frames are my nemesis.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

BareNecessities said:


> Door frames are my nemesis.


Hmmm? I think I may have just found my quote:idea:


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

Haha. That's a good one.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

"Wow - you're tall!"

"No - I'm normal. You're short"


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

HelmutHerr said:


> Pro:
> - Women like height
> - Men respect height
> - Good view at concerts
> ...


:thumbsup: LMAO funny stuff


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> Old age won't be much fun


With a higher morbidity rate, less to worry about in old age...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Yogii said:


> With a higher morbidity rate, less to worry about in old age...


ouch............


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

6'8" and British (where on the upper deck of buses the roof height is around shoulder height). All the doorways in my home are 2m so I dip automatically as I move from room to room.
Bike choice definitely a problem - I'm currently saving for a Surly Ogre.

On the morbidity subject, I read of an alternative view that bigger animals work slower (including the heart) so last a bit longer, just like a mouse only lives a year or so. Could be complete rubbish but my glass is half full.
Mick


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

p.s. enjoy the scary movie:
Blog | Surly Bikes

Mick


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm only 6'5, but with proportionally long legs. 

And my height has taken it's toll. Office desks. Chairs. Kitchen counters. Everything is too short. 
Also back surgery at the age of 26 years old is no fun either. 

Can't ride a 21" bike; needs to be a 21.5" with a Thompson post (that extra 10mm makes it) or a 22" or larger. 
Really sucks that bike companies won't just increase the seat tube on some of these bikes. Honestly; how many guys riding 21" bikes do you see that have their seat slammed with no post sticking out? Why not just leave the geometry and sizing the same but just make the seat tube 1-2" taller? They can even call it / label it a 21" bike for all I care. 
I had that conversation with Niner; they didn't get it. 

On a practical note - anyone aware of long seatposts? If I can find a 450mm seatpost, it will suddenly open up a whole new realm of bikes.


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm only 6'5, but with proportionally long legs. 

And my height has taken it's toll. Office desks. Chairs. Kitchen counters. Everything is too short. 
Also back surgery at the age of 26 years old is no fun either. 

Can't ride a 21" bike; needs to be a 21.5" with a Thompson post (that extra 10mm makes it) or a 22" or larger. 
Really sucks that bike companies won't just increase the seat tube on some of these bikes. Honestly; how many guys riding 21" bikes do you see that have their seat slammed with no post sticking out? Why not just leave the geometry and sizing the same but just make the seat tube 1-2" taller? They can even call it / label it a 21" bike for all I care. 
I had that conversation with Niner; they didn't get it. 

On a practical note - anyone aware of long seatposts? If I can find a 450mm seatpost, it will suddenly open up a whole new realm of bikes.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

nemebean said:


> I have a deeply ingrained hatred of public transportation as a result of being tall (and public transportation being designed to cram as many of the 99%ers into as small a space as possible).


Double-decker buses in China have roughly 6 foot ceilings and trvel on rough roads. I'm 6"2". No fun when you can't get a seat.


----------



## 76gator (Dec 11, 2012)

visser said:


> On a practical note - anyone aware of long seatposts? If I can find a 450mm seatpost, it will suddenly open up a whole new realm of bikes.


The problem with fitting into a short cockpit is the bike still doesn't fit just because you can bottom out the pedal stroke. The angles and leverage will still mean we have more strain on our knees and can't really get the power out of the pedal stroke. Longer cranks help but then the bottom out factor on rocks roots... comes into play...

Just like with some clothes companies, if a bike company would just charge a little more (if need be) and build at least one model to fit the 1% it would be great. Even if you had to order it and wait but still treat it as a production model so your not building a 'custom' bike and paying 'custom' prices.

I have a custom road bike and when my PARKPRE was stolen I was really aggrevated because it came really close to fitting well. And without the $$$ for a custom bike virtually everything since has been a serious compromise.:madman:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

76gator said:


> The problem with fitting into a short cockpit is the bike still doesn't fit just because you can bottom out the pedal stroke. The angles and leverage will still mean we have more strain on our knees and can't really get the power out of the pedal stroke. Longer cranks help but then the bottom out factor on rocks roots... comes into play...
> 
> Just like with some clothes companies, if a bike company would just charge a little more (if need be) and build at least one model to fit the 1% it would be great. Even if you had to order it and wait but still treat it as a production model so your not building a 'custom' bike and paying 'custom' prices.
> 
> I have a custom road bike and when my PARKPRE was stolen I was really aggrevated because it came really close to fitting well. And without the $$$ for a custom bike virtually everything since has been a serious compromise.:madman:


You're right, but like anything else, it does cost money, and when the develpment/molds/paterns/etc are created for only 1% of customer base it really makes sense that it's so much more expensive. Turner makes an XXL model in the 5spot and some of the older models. I picked up a 2008 RFX frame for $450 that was in perfect condition it has a 23" seat tube and 26.3" top tube, plus the BB height is 14.1 which means I could run longer cranks without worrying about pedal strike. My XXL Stumpjumper was allright as far as the Geo but the rearend was far from stiff and I really hated that rear shock. Yeti's XL size has a pretty long top tube too!!

Now, lets talk about cars...............hehe, actually let's not go there, they sure aren't made for the tall guys...........I love my chevy truck, but the gas mileage sucks........


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

All right, I heard you and here it goes:
The DirtySixer!

And Ben at 6f10 riding it at the Sea Otter last week-end!


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

lmao !!!!!! I thought this was so funny I was laughin out loud , my wife & kids thought I was nuts ,,, but non understand the tall mans woes !!! 1. the basketball question ....4 days out the week , 2. wishing I can drive one of the many souped up 500hp sports cars that make drool when you see it ! 3. amusement parks ....FORGET IT 4. kids automatically think you are their personal amusement ride ....lol...priceless 5. and the winner is when stores go "big and tall" , you get excited ( cause you know how hard it is to find good fitting clothes ) and turns out that all they have is 2xl .........


----------



## eric671 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't understand what you guys are talking about.............I am not 6'7"

I am only 5' 19"...........


----------

